# Pulsar Crystal Replacement



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

I damaged the crystal on my Pulsar solar watch.It's a divers model and I'm having a little difficulty finding a replacement .Seiko can't help.

How are these things measured ? Presumably in m.m. but the parts suppliers seem to use a different language -e.g "we carry size 190 to 316".

I'm hopeful to obtain an aftermarket item somewhere .

Come to think of it I haven't asked Roy .Any input welcome .

The crystal is 3mm thick with a straight edge -not bevelled and is 27.5mm in diameter.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are measured in tenths of a millimeter.









If you can give me the case number on the back of the watch then I can try my sources for an original crystal.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Thank you Roy .

It carries the serial no.390904 and also V145-0AJ0 which may be more relevant.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Leave it with me Julian.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Julian, I have the correct Pulsar crystal here for you.









Please contact me by email.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

well done roy









an excellent piece of work there mate.

i don't suppose you have access to seiko 6139-6002 crystals roy,mine is well buggered and my eyesight is going the same way









well done once again









regards john.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Yes thanks very much Roy .

I've PM'd you .Hope the payment form was done OK .


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> well done roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should be able to obtian these John, please email me if you wish me to get you one.


----------



## Leftys (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a seiko 6139-8002, and I would like a new crystal, will a 6139-7001 will do, and if not does anyone have an idea?

it was my grandfathers and it is really important for me.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Leftys,

I dont know if they interchange or not, but I cant find a 6139 7001 on the database, the 6139 7002 looks to be the same case as the 8002 though, Roy might be able to help...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Leftys said:


> I have a seiko 6139-8002, and I would like a new crystal, will a 6139-7001 will do, and if not does anyone have an idea?
> 
> it was my grandfathers and it is really important for me.
> 
> ...


6139-7001 is an invalid number. If you mean 6139-7010 then no it will not fit as it is smaller.

I can supply you with the correct crystal, if you wish please email me.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi leftys

it's really worthwile fitting a new crystal to your watch,especially as it has sentimental value, if you can fit it yourself (bezel press needed) , it works out very cheap as well, a friend of mine smashed his seiko helmet crystal and was charged a hundred quid to have it replaced, and the one they replaced it with was home turned out of perspex







, roys are genuine mineral glass
















i'm over the moon with mine CHEERS ROY









regards, john.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your welcome John, thank you.


----------



## garyepstein (Jul 18, 2015)

Would there be a replacement crystal available for a Pulsar Dimension II Cal. Y651A watch?

It might be a CRY-5052 crystal.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

This thread was originally started in 2005 :wacko:


----------

